# What's under the kilt?



## CGAR Girl-cl

Blue Havana 2 has been home to many herfs for the folks of CL..and Jim the owner had his 2 year anniversary party!! Plenty of manufactures/reps made it out to show appreciation and support. It was a great turn out, and everyone got some super smokes to light up and enjoy. Can't complain about that!

Thought I'd put a pic or 2 up.. just the ones that well... give off the whole 'tempo' of the grand event 

Fatman... next time you feel a breeze.. turn around and make sure why :roflmao:


----------



## Paint

Great pics,i bet thats were the MOTH BALLS are:lol:


----------



## smokinj

Looks like good times minus looking up the guy's kilt:lol:


----------



## Redbeard

paint said:


> Great pics,i bet thats were the MOTH BALLS are:lol:


haha good stuff , funny pics


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

smokinj said:


> Looks like good times minus looking up the guy's kilt:lol:


Notice I wasnt looking!! hahaha


----------



## Paint

FJ was in rare form again with the kilt....That is a Scotish kilt i thought he was Irish:lol:


----------



## Redbeard

CGAR Girl said:


> Notice I wasnt looking!! hahaha


yeah... i dont believe you ! you just didnt post THOSE pics LOL


----------



## JoeyBear

You should have pulled a short-hair!!


----------



## big04deuce

Long time no see Sondra! Welcome back! Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

paint said:


> FJ was in rare form again with the kilt....That is a Scotish kilt i thought he was Irish:lol:


Rare? haha shows how use to me he is. HAHAH That or he didn't care


----------



## Paint

I think he is used to ya!!!!Great pictures!!!


----------



## m69c44

Now that's funny. Glad to see you again C.G


----------



## smokinj

JoeyBear said:


> You should have pulled a short-hair!!


:roflmao:


----------



## Harpo Marx

True Scotsmen don't wear anything under their kilt. :arghhhh:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

what kind of snacks did they serve???


cocktail weinnies?


----------



## cboor001

funny pics. Looks like a good time. Err, not the pics, the event.


----------



## WarHorse

CG - glad to see ya back...it's been awhile.

FJ - nice kilt. Is that Blackwatch Tartan? I've never seen a kilt paired with jungles...excellent accesorizing!


----------



## Vic81

I had a hard time keeping a straight face when you did this, talking to Fatman......I have a few pics to add and will have them up soon.


----------



## MikeGates

Haha funny pics! Hope you enjoyed the _*HERF*_!


----------



## dravensghost

:roflmao:
thats hilarious


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

Harpo Marx said:


> True Scotsmen don't wear anything under their kilt. :arghhhh:


Not that we were 'privied' buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.... at one point I can say. .. the Fatmandu was being traditional. HAHHAHA


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

Vic81 said:


> I had a hard time keeping a straight face when you did this, talking to Fatman......I have a few pics to add and will have them up soon.


Hell, I had a hard time not laughing!! Everyone was dying and I was waiting to get wacked!! LO


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

And glad to be back all... been running amuck....should be somewhat stable now. SOMEWHAT.


----------



## karmaz00

glad to see you back...funny pics


----------



## happy1

You better be glad he didn't part your hair :lol:


----------



## Redbeard

happy1 said:


> You better be glad he didn't part your hair :lol:


LOL thats funny man


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

happy1 said:


> You better be glad he didn't part your hair :lol:


He better be glad all I was doing was posing!! It could'a gotten really bad. AHHAHAH


----------



## Redbeard

CGAR Girl said:


> He better be glad all I was doing was posing!! It could'a gotten really bad. AHHAHAH


woulda have made for some great pics tho :helloooo:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

redbeard said:


> woulda have made for some great pics tho :helloooo:


That's how rumors gets started!! 
hahah Ive got enough of those already!
hahaha


----------



## Redbeard

CGAR Girl said:


> That's how rumors gets started!!
> hahah Ive got enough of those already!
> hahaha


is that good or bad :helloooo:


----------



## happy1

CGAR Girl said:


> He better be glad all I was doing was posing!! It could'a gotten really bad. AHHAHAH


Yeah you did have a cigar in your hands:arghhhh:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

redbeard said:


> is that good or bad :helloooo:


in most cases... umm... its half and half. hahaha


----------



## Redbeard

CGAR Girl said:


> in most cases... umm... its half and half. hahaha


hahaha, hilarious


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> what kind of snacks did they serve???
> 
> cocktail weinnies?


no.. but umm hor'de'vours  lil tequitos and cuts of quesadilla. LOL


----------



## LkyLindy

Hey-Is that a tilt in the kilt


----------



## eggwhites

Ha! Great pics Sandra.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G

I guess u got my pm


----------



## howland1998

Funny stuff. Good times. Good people.


----------



## jam

looks like a great time


----------



## ibosmiley-cl

Hmmm....think I'd rather look up a skirt than a kilt...but that's just me.. :-D


----------



## Redbeard

ibosmiley said:


> Hmmm....think I'd rather look up a skirt than a kilt...but that's just me.. :-D


haha , yes...indeed !!


----------



## Fatmandu

The tartan is known as the ARMY Tartan...I'm IRISH, but DrinK Scotch!! Great time had by all, Thanx Jim, bang up job


----------



## KaiSQ

Too funny.


----------



## CGARMAN23

Great pics and Fatman looks like he is in rare form. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WarHorse

Fatmandu said:


> The tartan is known as the ARMY Tartan...I'm IRISH, but DrinK Scotch!! Great time had by all, Thanx Jim, bang up job


Wow...didn't know they had such. Guess it's time to invest in another kilt. Thanks.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> I guess u got my pm


maybe


----------



## Doogie

nice pics


----------



## BigBuddha76

nice pics...my answer to what I wear under the kilt is "my boots". boy am I glad I stopped wearing pants


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

BigBuddha76 said:


> nice pics...my answer to what I wear under the kilt is "my boots". *boy am I glad I stopped wearing pants*


See, if I said something like that.. it would have been soooooooo wrong.


----------



## Rah55

LOL Sondra. Glad to see you're as frisky as ever.


----------



## aracos-cl

hehe, wish I had of been there for that...


----------



## SmoknTaz

ibosmiley said:


> Hmmm....think I'd rather look up a skirt than a kilt...but that's just me.. :-D


ha, ha, I second that!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

I need to throw a herf in my backyard.. and any man that shows up in a kilt gets a free smoke. Now, any man that shows up thats single and in a kilt gets 2 free cigars and has to prove hes 'regimental' to standards. HAHAHA. 
WHAT?!?!?! It's my herf, so I make the rules.


----------



## aracos-cl

Hmmm, now where's my kilt...


----------



## BigBuddha76

CGAR Girl said:


> I need to throw a herf in my backyard.. and any man that shows up in a kilt gets a free smoke. Now, any man that shows up thats single and in a kilt gets 2 free cigars and has to prove hes 'regimental' to standards. HAHAHA.
> WHAT?!?!?! It's my herf, so I make the rules.


I'm there


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

woohoo!!! 2 on the list!!


----------



## DBCcigar

JoeyBear said:


> You should have pulled a short-hair!!


:roflmao:


----------



## WarHorse

CGAR Girl said:


> I need to throw a herf in my backyard.. and any man that shows up in a kilt gets a free smoke. Now, any man that shows up thats single and in a kilt gets 2 free cigars and has to prove hes 'regimental' to standards. HAHAHA.
> WHAT?!?!?! It's my herf, so I make the rules.


I'm in!! Guess I'll only get one cigar.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl

Awesome


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ

thats a dress???


----------



## Fatmandu

Ted....very nice bro. The additions are always cool!


----------



## LkyLindy

CGAR Girl said:


> I need to throw a herf in my backyard.. and any man that shows up in a kilt gets a free smoke. Now, any man that shows up thats single and in a kilt gets 2 free cigars and has to prove hes 'regimental' to standards. HAHAHA.
> WHAT?!?!?! It's my herf, so I make the rules.


Flag at full staff!!!!!!!!


----------

